# Stillwater sink lines



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

i am in need of some new stillwater line. i have been using cortlands full and uniform sink for all my fishing over the years. all of these lines start to shed a layer of thin plastic coating right out of the box. have any of you had this happen?
i have ended up breaking all of my sink line by pulling it off the reel and having it hang up. this is my fault not the lines. anyhow going to re-up this year and was wondering what all you use and why?

thanks for any info you give.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I use Cortland Clear Camo, Rio Type VII, S.A. Wet Cell, & Orvis for Type II through V and depth charge. I have never had the problem you mentioned...that is weird. Oh, I did receive an Orvis line once that had RIO in tiny letters, so I don't know if Rio builds Orvis lines for them or not. My Orvis lines are going on 5 years though and still look great, but I do dress them once a month even though they say they don't need it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I use Cortland sinking line. Some of my lines are 7 or 8 years ole.
Not a problem with any of them.
I know a lot of other folks that also fish with Cortland sinking lines with no shedding or cracking problems.

You may want to take yours back to where you purchased it and see if someone can explain what the problem is.
You may even email Cortland and let them know your concerns. They may ask you to send it to them.

I haven't had to buy new fly line for several years but the name that is gaining a lot of popularity is the RIO brand of fly lines.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

agree 100% Grandpa. I would send it back as well. They might even replace it which would be good business and good for you, but if not, at least they would know the issue and hopefully correct it.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

In stillwater I don't cast great distances and so I am more likely to buy some of the cheaper lines for deep nymphing in lakes.   

I like a fast sinking for deeper water and an intermediate or sink tip for the shallower ponds. I think that most of my sinking lines are Scientific Angler's or Cabela's. I have actually not seen a lot of difference in the quality. They have lasted for a lot of years with lots of use and abuse!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I might be comparing apples to oranges here (floating to sinking) but I use Cortland lines almost exclusively and I have never had to replace a sinking line. I did buy some 555 floating line and was disappointed in how it held up. Went back to 444 which is cheaper and seems to hold up better. Haven't had any more problems since and I am still using the 444.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I use 444 Classic Clear Camo (intermediate) made by Cortland, bought it when it first came out. the only problem I,ve had, is the fish get hung up on the end. They should replace it under warranty go to http//wwwcortlandline.com then click on customer care then warranty & repair.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

troutwhisperer said:


> I use 444 Classic Clear Camo (intermediate) made by Cortland, bought it when it first came out. the *only problem I,ve had, is the fish get hung up on the end.* They should replace it under warranty go to http//wwwcortlandline.com then click on customer care then warranty & repair.


Now that was good! 8)


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Never used any of Cortland Sinking lines only Floating, Cortland did replaced there 444 & 555 lines due to them cracking in less then a Year. All I did is call them and they replaced the lines free of charge. 

I did have a similar issue happen with a clear Orvis sinking Wonderline line It had a thin film peel off the line it was almost like a plastic dust I assumed this was bad so I called Orvis and they replaced the line so also.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the old Scientific Anglers Wet Cel in typeIII and typeVI (I think), and some Rio clear.

But to be honest, I usually just put split shot on WF lines when fishing stillwater.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Take a look at your reel- is there a groove in the bottom of the reel where you strip the line out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Take a look at your reel- is there a groove in the bottom of the reel where you strip the line out.


Uh...only on the reel that I used Sharkskin on.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Uh...only on the reel that I used Sharkskin on. [/quote]

Say it isn't so


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at your reel- is there a groove in the bottom of the reel where you strip the line out.
> ...


By the way, how do your guides look?
When I hear someone casting shark skin, it sounds like a file running through the guides.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine are just fine and I am on the third year, on one of them. Folklore I say ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sharkskin shouldn't hurt the line if you keep it clean. It's the dirt that fly line carries that is hard on guides. But it goes without saying Sharkskin will hold more dirt than others. It's not a big problem out West, bad in the Midwest when fishing in muddy water or laying your reel down in the mud.

I found Sharkskin a little tough on my hands, fingers, when fighting reds and silver salmon in Alaska.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Uh...only on the reel that I used Sharkskin on.


Say it isn't so[/quote]

Nice avatar, by the way.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at your reel- is there a groove in the bottom of the reel where you strip the line out.
> ...


 Seriously- I know someone who has had to put JB WELD on a groove that he made from stripping line off the reel in a backwards motion- took him about a 1/2 year to create it ( non intentional) then had to JB Weld it and sand it off and change his pull direction- but it was caused by his line and how he was stripping.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried Redington sinking line?
I got a intermediate sink line of theirs and I think that it sinks faster than it should.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Has anyone ever tried Redington sinking line?
> I got a intermediate sink line of theirs and I think that it sinks faster than it should.


All I see is Crosswater and Reach. Both floating lines, and a great price at Cabela's Cave if it is any good. What Redington SINKING line you talking about?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I got mine from Sportsman's Warehouse a few years ago.
I'm thinking that who ever made the sinking line for them doesn't produce it under the Redington name anymore.
The problem with the line is two fold.
First, it doesn't want to start to sink. Then once it does, I think that it sinks more like a type 2 line.
It was cheep and probably worth just what I payed for it.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I bought some sinking line from Walmart years ago for like $6. It was suppose to be a Type II. I don't know how close it was, but you can make it work. Either count down, or start to strip the minute it hits the water.
I think you can make it work and it is an alternative to floating. I think sinking is relative, but one should get the best floating they can afford. Like I don't waste tapered leaders on sinking lines either.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks for the info everyone. i will try to get a hold of cortland to see if they can help. sounds like they have some pretty good customer service.


----------

